# Address book will not launch..........



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm new to Macs.

I can not get the address book to launch in Mac Mail. OSx

Help Please. 

Thanks.....


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

OS X Jaguar, Panther or Tiger?


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Jag


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

What exact behavior is being exhibited? Does the icon bounce in the dock? Does the application start up and then quit itself? When you click on the link does _nothing_ happen?

More info = better help.


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

The lady that I'm trying to help was given the Apple laptop my her daughter.

While running the Apple mail program, (which seems to run much better than Outlook Express for Mac... it was given us problems) we are trying to import her contacts from OE to the apple mail Address book.

But I get an error when trying to open address book program (inside mail program).
Error say that ........Address Book can not be launched.

Her daughter already has contacts (address's in the program ) and we need to get rid of these and start a new address book.

What are we doing wrong? thanks


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

try trashing this file;

com.apple.mail.plist


Located here;
user/library/preferences

or move it from there reboot the machine and check for the problem


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for the reply,
when I get back to her computer I will try your suggestion and let you know what happens.


----------



## buzzie (Oct 13, 2006)

I am having the same problem. I cannot get address book to open. My icon bounces in the in the app bar, but does nothing else, no error message, nada, zip.

I have tried reinstalling from original Tiger disc and then updating
Killing prefs
I even did your suggestion above and was happy I had not delete the com.apple.mail.plist cause my main accounts were then missing along with their associated mail.

So when you do have more insight or other ideas of what to try, I will be appreciative in hearing from you.


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi buzzie if you remove ~/Library/Mail (don't trash it!) and re-set up the account, does it work?

if works, import the mail from the old Mail folder with the Import command

in case you dont know how to import open mail, go to file and import, then select mail, then point to your INBOX from ~/Library/Mail


----------



## buzzie (Oct 13, 2006)

Nat, i tried removing my mail folder and address book would still not open. Is address book directly tied to the funtioning of mail?


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

buzzie said:


> Nat, i tried removing my mail folder and address book would still not open. Is address book directly tied to the funtioning of mail?


yeah it is can you open mail from a nother user account ?


----------

